# unidentified language



## geast3823

I was told by an expert that this is a turkish or Ottoman pistol which has some writing on it. When I attempted to use a turkish translation software it didnt turn up any results.

I'm new on here and to any forum so I'm not sure if i did this right or not but if anyone can tell me for sure what language this is and possibly translate it for me that would be great!

It has some other writing on it as well, if it would help to have those photos  just let me know.

Any help will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Black4blue

Ottoman language used Arabic alphabet. So I don't think that it is Ottoman.


----------



## Arabus

It can't be Ottoman because Ottoman was written with a different script. I don't think it is Turkish either.

Try asking in the Basque forum.


----------



## grubble

Have you tried Biblical Hebrew? Say Leviticus? but written phonetically.


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if my sight is playing tricks on me, but I think I was able to make out the Czech word pátek, which means Friday.


----------



## sergio11

Patek is also a Polish last name.

I agree with the above it does not seem Turkish, for the reasons mentioned above.

Greetings


----------



## sluegey

A great site for identifying unknown scripts and languages is Omniglot. Just type it into google.  Go to the blog and send your question to the author, I think his name is Simon. There are dozens of people who read the blog and might be able to identify the writing  in your picture.  Best of luck!


----------

